# Suche neue Sitzkiepe



## Friedfisch-Heini (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo boardis,
ich such eine qualittiv gute Sitzkiepe, also ich meine son eine plattform.
Der hersteller ist mir egal, aber der preis sollte die 250 € marke nicht übersteigen.
Freue mich auf empfehlungen, verlinkungen oder einfach nur hinweise.
welche modelle benutzt ihr?
Vielen dank schon mal.
Friedfischheini


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Da Dir der Hersteller egal ist :

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-KOMPLETT-SET...lsport_Angelboxen_taschen?hash=item19b956548a

oder hier :

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOPSET-STATION-T...lsport_Angelboxen_taschen?hash=item19b956431d

frag mich aber nicht, ob die etwas taugen ? 
Hat hier jemand eine dieser Kiepen und kann etwas sagen ? Interessiert mich auch sehr !


----------



## Dunraven (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Meinst Du nun einen Kiepe oder eine Plattform? Sind zwei komplett verschiedene Sachen.

Zu den Kiepen von Ulli Dulli, ich kenne sie nicht selber, aber bisher habe ich im Internet sehr viel Gutes über sie gelesen. Für ihren billigen Preise sollen recht brauchbar sein, oder auf gut deutsch, sie sollen vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis super sein. 

Wenn du etwas hochwertiges suchst wäre bei den Kiepen Rive die erste Wahl. Das ist aber außerhalb Deines Preisrahmens. Bei Plattformen solltest DU nach einem Berliner Modell suchen.


----------



## Tricast (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Wo gibt es die denn (Berliner Modell)????

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Dunraven (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Also Plattformen nach dem Modell der Berliner Plattform bieten doch einige an. Roland G. baut die soviel ich informiert bin bei Dir in der "Umgebung" auch so bzw. ähnlich. Ansonsten bleibt noch der Gebrauchtmarkt für das Orginal, auch wenn die nicht so leicht zu finden sein dürften.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Sitzkiepe ist halt auch ein sehr weiter Begriff.

Was soll es denn werden? So ein Stipperthron mit allem Komfort und Zurück, der in keinen normalen PKW mehr passt, oder eine kompakte Seatbox, die man auch noch auf einem Motorroller transportieren kann?

Mein Fazit: Der Trend geht eindeutig zur Drittkiepe! :vik:


----------



## Tricast (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

@ Dunraven: Hätte ja sein können dass der Grothe wieder Platten baut, deshalb meine Frage.
Würde immer eine Plattform einer Kiepe mit Fußpodest vorziehen, aber natürlich nicht in der Größe 800 X 1000. Leichte Kiepe plus leichte Platte und schon sitzt man wie ein König.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## ranndale (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

moin
hir mal ein paar links im board für weitere infos .

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171279

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175491

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175325&highlight=kiepe

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174602&highlight=kiepe

über die suche funktion findest eine mänge infos und auch erfahrungsberichte . dein preislimit scheint sich aber auf die von ebay der ulli dulli , jvc oder eine günstige mosella zu beschränken tippe ich mal .
gruss
rann
|wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hätte ja sein können dass der Grothe wieder Platten baut, deshalb meine Frage.



Leider nicht, darum hatte ich auch Berliner Modell gesagt, denn das ist meist der übliche Satz den man dann bei Nachbauten aus den verschiedenen Angeboten findet. "Wie Berliner Modell" bzw. "Wie die Berliner Plattform." Das ist ja schon ein Begriff der sich nicht mehr auf ds Orginal, sondern auf die Bauart bezieht, und daher bei fast allen Plattformen benutzt wird die sie (oder ähnlich) aufgebaut sind.

Im Zweifel würde ich btw. auch eine Plattform erstmal vorziehen. Da kannst Du von der einfachen Holz Sitzkiepe überm Klappstuhl :q bis hin zum Sitzkissen fast alles drauf stellen und hast eben trotzdem eine ebene Fläche auf der alles gut steht. An deren Füßen kannst Du ja auch noch Rutenhalter, ect. anbringen. Un mit Rädern ist sie auch sehr nützlich um alles zu transportieren. Ist aber sicher eine Geschmacksfrage was man für nützlicher hält, und es hängt auch vom Einsatzbereich ab.


----------



## Tricast (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Haben von den Dingern mit Schubkarrenrad 3 Stück. Die Größte 1000 X 1000; damit kannste locker umziehen. Die Platten haben den Vorteil, man braucht nur 4 Beine ausrichten und nicht die wacklige Konstruktion mit 6 Beinen wie bei einer Kiepe. Aber ich bin der Meinung, die Platten sind einfach zu groß. Diese Größe wird doch nur für Umzüge gebraucht.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*



Tricast schrieb:


> Haben von den Dingern mit Schubkarrenrad 3 Stück. Die Größte 1000 X 1000



Ich stelle mir das gerade bildlich an meinen Lieblingsangelplätzen vor. Da müsste ich mir erst vom Flussbauamt eine Zufahrt planieren lassen...!|supergri


----------



## Tricast (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Andal, so ist das auch. Ohne die notwendige Infrastruktur läuft da garnichts. Früher war ja mal mein Traum so wie in den alten Filmen aus Afrika. Eine Angelrute in der einen Hand, in der anderen eine Blondine und dann 100 Schwarze die das Gerödel hinterher tragen. Leider ist daraus nichts geworden wegen der monetären Mittel die fehlen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Und was wurde aus Blondie?:q


----------



## haenschen (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

da habe ich was gefunden  
die neue browning Xitan serie dürfte was sein  
http://cgi.ebay.de/BROWNING-Xitan-S...lsport_Angelboxen_taschen?hash=item3efaa0b124

oder vielleicht ne rive light 
http://www.matchangler.de/klanz/index.php? site=vanz&categ=2&catunder=2&aid=3293&lang=

von rive und browning wirst du genügend teile zum aufrüsten etc finden  
mfg


----------



## Borg (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*



haenschen schrieb:


> da habe ich was gefunden
> die neue browning Xitan serie dürfte was sein
> http://cgi.ebay.de/BROWNING-Xitan-S...lsport_Angelboxen_taschen?hash=item3efaa0b124



Die habe ich gestern zufällig bei meinem Händler gesehen und mal unter die Lupe genommen. Naja, die Qualität ist leider nicht so dolle. Wirkt alles sehr wackelig und zerbrechlich. Wenn man jetzt kein Schwergewicht ist, dann geht es vielleicht. Zählt man zum Ü100-Club kannste die knicken. Da sitzte nach spätestens ner halben Stunde im Wasser |supergri. Ich bin grosser Fan der Firma Browning, aber bei den Kiepen besteht meiner Meinung nach, etwas Verbesserungsbedarf. Bin ja auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen vernünftigen Kiepe und hatte die Competiton von Browning ins Auge gefasst, aber auch die habe ich mir gestern nochmal genauer angeschaut und muss sagen: Nee, dann lieber doch nicht. Lieber was mehr investieren und was vernünftiges kaufen und dann die nächsten 10 Jahre Ruhe haben.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Tricast (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Borg, dann wird die Auswahl eng. Vielleicht Rive, Fox oder Colmic wäre mein Vorschlag.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Andal, nach dem Färben hat es mit der Blonden geklappt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Borg (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*



Tricast schrieb:


> Borg, dann wird die Auswahl eng. Vielleicht Rive, Fox oder Colmic wäre mein Vorschlag.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Ja ich weiss . Deswegen sind meine momentanen Favoriten auch nach wie vor die Alu Power von Zammataro oder die Rive Competition ST-G D36. 

Liegt aber beides nicht im Budget des TE.....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## haenschen (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

@ Borg
die browning competition , oder so , keine ahnung wie der name ist , die besitze ich und bin damit sehr zufrieden.nur, das problem bei der kiepe ist , dass sie etwas schwer ist und das transportsystem ist nach mein ''urteil'' am falschen platz angebracht und die räder verlieren sehr schnell sehr viel luft . 
ansonsten kann ich mich für das geld nicht beklagen  
mfg


----------



## Borg (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*



haenschen schrieb:


> @ Borg
> die browning competition , oder so , keine ahnung wie der name ist , die besitze ich und bin damit sehr zufrieden.nur, das problem bei der kiepe ist , dass sie etwas schwer ist und das transportsystem ist nach mein ''urteil'' am falschen platz angebracht und die räder verlieren sehr schnell sehr viel luft .
> ansonsten kann ich mich für das geld nicht beklagen
> mfg



Ja, hatte ja geschrieben, dass es bei normalgewichtigen Menschen vielleicht ausreichend ist. Aber bei einer Grösse von 1,95 m und einem Kampfgewicht von 125 kg, ist die leider nicht zu gebrauchen.....zumindest nicht so, dass ich ein gutes Gefühl damit habe. Weiterhin hat mich auch letztendlich die Verarbeitung nicht überzeugt! Die ist ähnlich mies, wie bei meiner jetzigen Mosellakiepe. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Kiepen in dieser Preisklasse alle im gleichen chinesischen Werk hergestellt werden und dann nur noch der jeweilige Herstellername draufgesprüht wird. Ist ja leider bei ganz vielen Dingen so, z. B. bei E-Gitarren (meine zweite Leidenschaft neben dem Angeln  ).

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Matt Hayes (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Hallo,

ich persöhnlich habe bis vor Kurzem noch komplett ohne Kiepe gefischt und bin auch gut zurechtgekommen...:m
Aber nun zum Thema, kürzlich habe ich mir die "Mosella Xedion" zugelegt und bin für den Preis hochzufrieden.
Soweit ich weiss gibt es mehrere "Mosella Xedion" Kiepen, meine hat mich 160€ gekostet, war soweit ich mich erinnere aber auch reduziert, wie auch immer, bin sehr zufrieden damit#6

Grüße


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

also noch mal etwas genauer ich such eine plattform mit 6 beinen, und transportsystem unter 280€, egal von welcher marke. die von ebay gefallen mir sehr.


----------



## langerLulatsch (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Die von Ebay sind aber Sitzkiepen...


----------



## angler4711 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

http://


----------



## angler4711 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Moin!


Das ist eine Plattform, Sitzkiepen werden bei ebay angeboten.
Ich habe die Mosella Xedion 500 und bin bestens damit zufrieden.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*



Borg schrieb:


> Die habe ich gestern zufällig bei meinem Händler gesehen und mal unter die Lupe genommen. Naja, die Qualität ist leider nicht so dolle. Wirkt alles sehr wackelig und zerbrechlich. Wenn man jetzt kein Schwergewicht ist, dann geht es vielleicht. Zählt man zum Ü100-Club kannste die knicken. Da sitzte nach spätestens ner halben Stunde im Wasser |supergri. Ich bin grosser Fan der Firma Browning, aber bei den Kiepen besteht meiner Meinung nach, etwas Verbesserungsbedarf. Bin ja auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen vernünftigen Kiepe und hatte die Competiton von Browning ins Auge gefasst, aber auch die habe ich mir gestern nochmal genauer angeschaut und muss sagen: Nee, dann lieber doch nicht. Lieber was mehr investieren und was vernünftiges kaufen und dann die nächsten 10 Jahre Ruhe haben.
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


 

also ich habe seit zwei Jahren die Browning Feeder Seatbox im Einsatz und kann dir versichern, daß die Box auch für  ein Körpergewicht von 100 + x kg locker u. leicht verkraften kann...


Ich habe meinen wechseln RIVE auf Browning nie bereut...|wavey:


----------



## Borg (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Hallo Helmut,

nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber von einem Browning-Teamangeler, hätte ich jetzt auch keine andere Antwort erwartet .

Ich habe aber leider bereits mehrfach Gegenteiliges bestätigt bekommen . Wie gesagt, hab mir die Teile am Wochenende auch nochmal selber angeschaut und die wackeln und ächzen schon mächtig bei 125 kg! Und selbst der Händler bei dem ich war (der auch selber in einem Browningteam angelt) meinte, dass ne Rive natürlich schon in ner ganz anderen Liga spielt....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

na da mag der Willi schon recht haben ^^

aber für eine RIVE zahlst du aber auch ein ganz anderes Geld.

Meine RIVE wäre im Übrigen zu verkaufen 


Mir ist auch bewußt, daß die Aussage von mir nicht ganz unbefangen ist!!

Aber ich kann nur immer sagen,b zw. schreiben, daß ich eigentlich in div. Foren nur solche Artikle "meiner" Marke lobe, bzw. empfehle, mit dennen ich mich auch zu 110% identifiziere, bzw. die ich wirklich selbst im Einsatz habe.


----------



## Borg (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Wenn Du Brassenwilli meinst, der war es net .....von Pulheim nach Stade wäre jetzt auch ein bisschen weit . 

Wie gesagt, ich bin ja auch selber grosser Browning-Fan und 80% meines Tackles kommt von Browning, aber die Kiepen finde ich halt nicht so prickelnd bzw. überarbeitungsbedürftig.

Zurück zum Thema:

Also was Vernünftiges für 280,- € wird ein bissl knapp. Wenn Du nicht auf eine grössere "Tragfähigkeit" wie ich angewiesen bist, dann bekommste vielleicht für das Geld eine Mosella Xedion 350. Meine habe ich für 170,- € inkl. Fusspodest bekommen und dann nochmal etwa 75,- € für das Transportsystem. Könnte also was für Dich sein.

P.S.: Wenn Du aus der Nähe von Köln kommen solltest, hätte ich Ende Februar eine kaum gebrauchte zu verkaufen . Allerdings ohne Transportsystem, dafür aber 1a in Schuss!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Brassenwilli (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> .....na da mag der Willi schon recht haben ^^...............
> 
> ...........aber für eine RIVE zahlst du aber auch ein ganz anderes Geld............



Helmut welchen "Willi" meinst Du denn, mich doch wohl nicht, oder?????? 

und was das Geld angeht kann ich nur sagen "Qualität und Wertbeständigkeit haben nun mal ihren Preis"

Wollen wir doch mal ehrlich sein denn Du als "fast ehemaliger Ü100" kannst doch hier nicht mehr wirklich was dazu sagen


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Na gut,  da bin ich doch glatt daneben gelegen...

Ich hatte gedacht, das du das bist 

Naja, mit dem unter 100 kg dauerts wohl noch ein bischen, aber man braucht ja ziele im leben


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

also zum nächsten versuch :
ich suche eine plattform mit sitzkiepe drauf, mit transport system, egal von welcher marke, mit möglichst viel zubehör, unter 280€.

da ich mit 70 kg nicht  zu den zierlichen aber auch nicht zu den etwas korpulenteren gehöre denke ich soollte mir eine ,,normale '' genügen.

ist bei der kiepe bei ebay auch alles dabei, was auf dem bild abgebildet ist?

dann hätte cih meinen favouriten gefunden.


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

ach so s:
sie sollte auch 6 beine hABEN.


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Ruf den Typen doch an, da steht die Telefon Nr. bei.


----------



## TBerbo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Mahlzeit,

kann es auch was gebrauchtes sein?
Habe eine Milokiepe im Angebot.


----------



## Brassenwilli (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> Na gut,  da bin ich doch glatt daneben gelegen...
> 
> Ich hatte gedacht, das du das bist
> 
> Naja, mit dem unter 100 kg dauerts wohl noch ein bischen, aber man braucht ja ziele im leben



Mit dem "Danebenliegen" würde ich sagen "aber nur ganz knapp oder knapp daneben ist auch vorbei":q 

Ja das war auch mal ein Ziel von mir und nachdem ich es erreicht hatte ging es "Gott sei Dank" wieder bergauf|supergri


@Friedfisch-Heini

............also zum nächsten versuch :
ich suche eine plattform mit sitzkiepe drauf, mit transport system, egal von welcher marke, mit möglichst viel zubehör, unter 280€...............


(eine Plattform mit 6 Beinen??, habe ich noch nicht gesehen)

Du suchst also für unter € 280,-- eine Kiepe mit verstellbaren Fußpodest, Transportsystem und Zubehör ????

Da gibt es sicherlich das eine oder andere Angebot welches in Deine Preisvorstellung fallen würde nur wirst Du dann ganz bestimmt keine Qualität bekommen.

Mit etwas Glück bekommst Du für Dein geplantes Budget eine gebrauchte RIVE D25 ob die aber dann mit einem Transportsystem und Zubehör angeboten wird bezweifel ich jetzt einmal.
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das Budget noch einmal überdenken und dann gleich was "Vernünftiges" kaufen. 

............da ich mit 70 kg nicht zu den zierlichen aber auch nicht zu den etwas korpulenteren gehöre.........

Hey hey, nun mal nicht frech werden, wir, die aus der Ü100-Gruppe, sind nicht korpulent, wir sind lediglich zu klein für unser Körpergewicht|supergri


----------



## Tricast (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Hallo mein Gudster, es gibt auch Plattformen mit 6 Beinen Wilfried. Auf der Insel ist fast alles möglich.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Brassenwilli (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo mein Gudster, es gibt auch Plattformen mit 6 Beinen Wilfried. Auf der Insel ist fast alles möglich.
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Moin Heinz
und nun wissen wir auch warum die auf einer Insel sind, oder hast Du so was hier bei uns schon gesehen? Ich zumindest noch nicht|supergri


----------



## Rotauge28 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Hallo

Lohnt es sich denn preislich betrachtet, mehrere hundert Kilometer für diese "STIPPERMESSE" auf sich zu nehmen? (Bremen)

Wie hoch ist die Ersparniss im Gegensatz zu einem Ladenpreis?

Danke


----------



## Tricast (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Hallo Rotauge 28, diese Frage kann Dir keiner beantworten. Aber es muß sich wohl doch lohnen - aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen - zur Stippermesse zu fahren, denn sonst kann ich mir nicht erklären warum die Angler aus *ganz *Deutschland anreisen und auch aus Holland, Dänemark, Schweden oder Belgien nach Bremen kommen. Und erkläre mir mal warum die in Holland ein Angeln, das auf den 7. März gelegt war auf den 21. März verschoben haben, mit der Begründung: Stippermesse.
Ich muß Dir aber auch sagen, die Stippermesse ist von uns nicht als Ramschmesse angelegt, wo die Händler ihre überschüssige Ware verkloppen, sondern soll in erster Linie eine Präsentations- und Verkaufsmesse sein. Hier in Bremen siehst Du alles was der Markt in Deutschland für den Friedfischangler bietet, und das in einer Vielfalt die wohl einmalig ist. 
Wo sonst, wenn nicht in Bremen auf der Stippermesse hast Du solch eine Auswahl. Als Beispiel nur mal die Kiepen. Rive, Browning, Mosella, Preston, Trabucco, Milo, Match Box, Sensas, Zammataro, hoffe ich habe keinen vergessen.
Und wenn Du dir ein Bild von der Messe machen willst, einfach mal nach stippermesse googeln.

Gruß Heinz
Organisation Stippermesse


----------



## Rotauge28 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Auch hier noch mal der Vermerk. Ich bin nicht auf Schnäppchenjagd, sonder der Meinung das bei Einkäufen jenseits von 1000€, mir solch eine Frage berechtigt erscheint. 

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Brassenwilli (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Auch hier noch mal der Vermerk. Ich bin nicht auf Schnäppchenjagd, sonder der Meinung das bei Einkäufen jenseits von 1000€, mir solch eine Frage berechtigt erscheint.
> 
> Danke für die Antwort



Auch wenn mir Heinz dafür die Ohren langziehen wird

Natürlich wird jeder der dort anwesenden Hersteller das eine oder andere Schnäppchen anbieten aber ob da auch die Sachen bei sind die Du käuflich erwerben willst (die müsste man natürlich kennen), könnten Dir hier nur die Aussteller beantworten und die werden sich in der Endphase der Messeplanung bestimmt nicht in die Karten gucken lassen 

Vor zwei Jahren waren sogar Österreicher auf der Messe und die waren der Meinung "das sich der Weg gelohnt hat"


----------



## Dunraven (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Auch hier noch mal der Vermerk. Ich bin nicht auf Schnäppchenjagd, sonder der Meinung das bei Einkäufen jenseits von 1000€, mir solch eine Frage berechtigt erscheint.
> 
> Danke für die Antwort



Dann beantworte ich es mal so:

Wenn Du mehr als 1.000 Euro ausgeben willst, und es nicht um Schnäppchen geht, dann stell Dir doch die Frage, ob es sich lohnt mit evt. Schnäppchen (auch wenn sie nicht zu den Sachen gehören die Du gezielt haben willst, aber es bieten sich immer mal gute Angebote) die du EVT. gegen die Reisekosten rechnen kannst, soviel Geld auszugeben um die Möglichkeit zu haben vor dem Kauf alle in Frage kommenden Modelle einmal direkt und ausführlich zu testen und zu vergleichen. 

Es geht Dir um Sitzkiepen, da werden die von Heinz genannten Hersteller wohl jeder welche dabei haben. Die kannst Du da eben mal ALLE denn betrachten, probe sitzen, Verarbeitung anschauen, ect. Das selbe bei Ruten und Rollen. 

Jetzt liegt es eben an Dir zu sagen es ist mir die Reisekosten wert um mich am Ende nicht zu ärgern weil ich erst später sehe das mir Kiepe XY besser gefallen hätte, oder Du sagst die Kiepen geben sich eh nicht viel, ich kann die Kosten sparen und wenn ich nachher feststelle das Kiepe XY etwas besser ist, dann ist es mir auch egal. 

Das ist eben eine Rechnung die nur Du für DICH ausrechnen kannst. Bei einem Umkreis von 250 Km würde ich mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft sagen es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Bei mehr, oder ohne Fahrgemeinschaft, ist es schon recht teuer.


----------



## angler4711 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Sehe ich auch so, bin schon richtig gespant drauf!


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Was haltet ihr von dieser sitzkiepe?http://www.amazon.de/Sitzkiepen-und-Angelzeugtransportsystem-Octbox-2010/dp/B001IBKW44/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1266172644&sr=1-2
Ich finde sie gar nicht schlecht und kann es gar nicht glauben das sie für den umfang so günstig ist.

Hat sie irgendwelche nachteile?

was meint ihr passst die in ein kombiauto?


----------



## Dunraven (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Schau mal bei Ebay, da bietet der die regelmäßig an. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380204444769&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Da einfach auf andere Auktionen. Das sind eben die Ulli-Dulli Kiepen von denen ich schon in Post 3 geschrieben habe.

Und natürlich passt die in einen Kombi. Wie groß muss eine Kiepe sein um da nicht rein zu passen.


----------



## nibbler001 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Guck dir mal von der Angel-Domäne die JVS Competetion System Vista inkl. Transport system an.

Habe die selber und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Der Inhalt des Sets ist interessanter weise der des Vista 3 Sets, nur ohne Rückenlehne. (Also auch mit 6 Beinen und Fußpodest)

Das Zusatzmodul löst sich sehr einfach mit zwei Streifen Neopren zu einer Montagenbox für 30-ger Stonfo Wickler ausbauen. Alternativ giebt es auch fertig Passende von JVS.

Von der Verarbeitung her ist die Kiepe Top.

und das Preis leistungsverhältniss ist bei einem Preis von 170€ nicht zu schlagen. 

Wenn du nur mal zur Freizeit Stippen willst auf jeden Fall ein Top Modell.

Einzig und alleine ist die Beinlänge zu bemängeln, 50 cm sind einfach zu kurz, 70er solltest du dir schon besorgen, ich habe mir Einfach aus nächstem MEtallwarenhandel für 20€ ein 25er Rohr für 20€ gehollt (6m) und mir so 8 Beine in unterschiedlichen Längen gefertigt.

Alternativ wäre für dich vll. noch die Q_box interessant, aber kauf die nur als Komplettsystem, sonst kriegste keine Ersatzteile denn Ultimate ist Pleite.

Am besten wird es jedoch sein wenn du dir ein Rive Grundmodell kaufst (neu oder gebraucht ist egal, am besten D36 und F2, alternativ D25 und F2) und diese mit der Zeit aufstockst.


----------



## Molke-Drink (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Meines erachtens wirste für das Geld keine vernümpftige Kiepe bekommen.Wenn du das langfristig und einigermaßen Professionel angehen willst spare noch ein wenig und hol dir dann was Gutes,meine Meinung!Korregiert mich wenn ihr anderer Meinung seit.Denn es gibt einige Kiepen wo man draufrum Hüpfen kann und das Ding steht noch Bomben fest,andere sind bei etwas Bewegung recht unstabiel was echt keine Spaß macht...


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Reichen 400€ für was besseres?

Was muss eine Kiepe alles für zubehör haben damit ich da Feedern, Stippen kann . also alles was man irgendwie brauchen könnte?
z.b.
-Beistelltisch
-Allroundroutenhalter
- Feederarm
-......


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Was fehlt noch?


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Habe mir jetzt für den anfang mit einer sitzkiepe ein von ebay besorgt.
: 

-TOPSET STATION TROLLEY SITZKIEPE SEATBOX ...
-mit einigem zusätzlichem zubehör (Feederarm, Allroundrutenhalter, )
-von ulli dulli



Weiß jemand wo ich eine zusätliche box für wenig geld(unter 50€) für meine sitzkiepe bekommen kann( mit 25 mm )?

Also ich meine so eine einkaufskiste mit deckel, und 2 standfüßen zur stabilisierung, die man an die sitzkiepe befestigen kann......


----------



## Dunraven (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Einkaufsbox? 
Meinst Du eine Feeder Box?
Die gibt es bei den üblichen leuten, O&W, Zammataro, ect. Unter 50 Euro wird evt. knapp, ist aber bei Restmodellen oder so schon drin. Einige bauen die auch selber, aber auch da bist Du im Bereich um die 50. Euro.


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche neue Sitzkiepe*

Ja genau ein feeder box meine ich.

Und den Shop kannte ich noch gar nicht: o&w

der sit ja voll cool, da weiß ich schon wo ich mein nächsten gehalt lasse.
Dank schön Dunraven

Mfg Friefischheini


----------

